# Mortgage Promise



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Help lol WE found a house we liked and put in a offer which was accepted. However Dixions wont accept our mortgage promise for the offer therefore wont take it off the market  They want a mortgage agreement thing. Any help ?


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

do they want a mortgage in principal? i thought that was the same as a mortgage promise?


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

they want to see its in process and credit check etc ?


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

so your offer has been accepted but they wont take it off the market

basically you are leaving yourself open to be gazumped i.e. someone will come in with a better offer.
estate agents are the most sneakiest *&$£$^&^* ever.
the more they sell the house for the more commision they get.
you should tell them once you have instructed your solicitors to start (i.e. once yuo start forking out money) you want them
top advertise the house as SSTC.
If they say no, tell them to take a running jump, i bet once you have forked out for a survey and solicitor costs they will turn round and say
someones put in a higher offer and you'll end up putting a higher bid in as you've already spent the money on surveys etc but in reality there wont
be a higher offer, its just a way to get money out of you.
be careful, be vigilant and dont let them drag you down!


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

s2kpaul said:


> they want to see its in process and credit check etc ?


I think thats fairly normal to be honest, if you were selling a house and the applicants that offered did not have an agreement in principle would you take the property off the market? If you have arranged your mortgage through an IFA get them to speak to the agent if not then you really need to go as far as an AIP otherwise it doesn't really mean much.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

ok after about 1hrs of call centres and bank and agents lol Ive found out that Dixions wont accept "mortgage promise" in this climate they wont a mortgage agreement. ie a statement from the bank to say its been accepted and in process. THe thing i dont understand if for the mortgage to be accepted i need a survey :S brains frazzled atm lol

bank has spoken to dixions but no movement on their half. so i have to wait ill thursday to get to the bank


----------

